# Garmin 498C



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I have this unit and it has an 18 prong female adapter on the unit. well the power prong snapped in half and I can't use it. garmin will not fix as it's discontinued. where can I get a new/used 18 prong replacement? any ideas? thx.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe check ebay for one that is for parts or not working. You could then replace the broken 18 pin connector with the one from the not working one. I would think there would be replacement parts available somewhere, not sure where though. I hope you get it working.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks man. that's the first thing I did but no luck on Ebay.


----------

